# Calming the fearful dog



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Calming the Fearful Dog - YouTube


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

This is very interesting.
Thanks for the link


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Excellant! Should be required viewing for anyone who's ever told their dog to suck it up when they're afraid. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Suzanne Clothier is the best! If she's ever doing a seminar in your area I highly recommend that you go. I saw her a few years ago, and I can't wait for her to come back again.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I loved this. I have a lot of work with my dog & his fears... this helps!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everyone should read her book Bones Would Rain From the Sky too: Amazon.com: Bones Would Rain from the Sky: Deepening Our Relationships with Dogs (9780446525930): Suzanne Clothier: Books


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Everyone should read her book Bones Would Rain From the Sky too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when people recommend books on this forum, thanks! I just ordered it!


----------

